
Nude is a next-generation photo vault that uses AI to hide your sensitive photos - calvin_c
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/17/16414822/nude-app-photo-vault-sexting
======
Piskvorrr
Interesting approach. I would be worried about its opsec though "deletes the
photos from device" and that's it? Oops, out comes the file carver!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_carving](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_carving)

